# 1976 Mercury 9.8HP - looking to buy tomorrow...



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Between a wet test and compression test, if both are good then you should be ok. Look for corrosion also..


----------



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

What he said^^^

Of the 5 outboards that I own, ALL of them are 76 or older.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Make sure it pees at idle 

They are great little motors ...


----------



## jonathonpauls (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback everybody, I'm somewhat limited to how many tests I can run before purchase, but I'll be sure to do some common sense checks. Hopefully I'll be posting some photos tonight. JP


----------



## jonathonpauls (Jul 22, 2012)

It turned out great, awesome motor, good compression and it pee's. Have some wires to replace, plugs to change out, oil, etc - but she's a beauty. Fits great with my '82 Gheenoe.


----------

